# Pricing for Toyota Auris Hybrid announced



## Carbonfree (May 25, 2011)

I wish they would announce pricing for the Plugin Prius that can do 13 miles in pure EV mode.


----------



## Realpower (Apr 4, 2010)

Toyota Auris Hybrid entered in the Guiness Book 

http://www.automotorblog.com/toyota-auris-hsd-hybrid-enters-guinness-book-of-records/


----------

